# Possible Memory Problem with 2019 MacPro



## Chamberfield (Dec 21, 2021)

I keep getting playback glitches and app crashes if I open/close several projects per session using DP10 and VEP7, so wondering if a RAM problem might be at play here. Quicks specs:

16-core / 3.2Ghz
128GB RAM
4 32GB RAM cards in the correct slots

Here’s a typical scenario:

Open a project in DP10 and template in VEP7 (everything plays fine)
Close that project and open new project and new VEP7 template (playback gltiches begin to happen)
Close that project and open new project and new template (glitches still happen, then DP eventually crashes)
So basically, if I boot up the machine and work on ONE project, everything is fine. But if start closing and opening new ones, all hell breaks loose, and I have to reboot the machine to clear the RAM.

I attached a screenshot of Activity Monitor when DP crashed. I have 128GB of RAM but I don’t think I’ve ever used more than 64GB because things usually go south before that ever happens. So I’m wondering if maybe there’s a bad RAM card – in this case, the 2nd card?

I can’t run diagnostics because that requires a firmware password that Apple did not provide.

Hoping maybe some Mac gurus might have some advice.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 21, 2021)

Try https://www.memtest86.com/tech_creating-linux-mac.html


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 21, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Try https://www.memtest86.com/tech_creating-linux-mac.html


Thanks, I looked at that a while ago and seems too complicated just to run a diagnostic. Was hoping for an easier solution, plus I'm absolutely guessing that this is even a memory problem.


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 22, 2021)

Since no one is responding, let me try a different approach.

What is the best RAM configuration for the 2019 MacPro and music production?

I’m currently using 4 OWC 32GB DDR4 R-DIMMs (2933 Mhz) in slots 3, 5, 8, and 10 which clearly is not working out too well since I’m getting playback glitches.

Should I have instead gone with 8 slots @ 16GB?


----------



## robh (Dec 22, 2021)

When you close a project and open a new one, are you closing DP as well?
I'm in Logic myself, but I find closing the app when switching projects tends to be a cleaner approach.
Maybe try that and see if that makes a difference.

Rob


----------



## seclusion3 (Dec 23, 2021)

After u close your music, DP app, goto force quit and relaunch Finder. I do this for Logic.


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 23, 2021)

robh said:


> When you close a project and open a new one, are you closing DP as well?
> I'm in Logic myself, but I find closing the app when switching projects tends to be a cleaner approach.
> Maybe try that and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Rob


I've been doing that, closing out of everything then re-launching, and the problem still persists. Maybe it has something to do with how DP handles RAM cache?


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 23, 2021)

seclusion3 said:


> After u close your music, DP app, goto force quit and relaunch Finder. I do this for Logic.


Interesting tip, I'll try it!


----------



## proxima (Dec 23, 2021)

I've had some weird problems where I needed to re-seat the RAM in my 2017 iMac as it was acting up (also clearing nvram and pram). 

If you're concerned about potentially bad memory, why not try running with 2 of 4 chips for a while?


----------



## robh (Dec 23, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> I've been doing that, closing out of everything then re-launching, and the problem still persists. Maybe it has something to do with how DP handles RAM cache?


Hm.
I also use an app called Memory Diag and run a "recycle".
I didn't mention it before because I hoped what I suggested would be enough.
The simplest would be first to re-seat the ram, like Proxima suggested.

Hope you get this sorted out.

Rob


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 23, 2021)

proxima said:


> I've had some weird problems where I needed to re-seat the RAM in my 2017 iMac as it was acting up (also clearing nvram and pram).
> 
> If you're concerned about potentially bad memory, why not try running with 2 of 4 chips for a while?


I like that idea. I'll try rotating the chips and just use two at a time to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Fa (Dec 23, 2021)

Looking to the Apple in-house configurations, it seems that the recommended set-up uses 6 slots... that sounds a bit unclear, but if Apple creates only this RAM escalation, perhaps it exist a reason...
https://www.apple.com/us/shop/buy-mac/mac-pro/tower#


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 23, 2021)

Fa said:


> Looking to the Apple in-house configurations, it seems that the recommended set-up uses 6 slots... that sounds a bit unclear, but if Apple creates only this RAM escalation, perhaps it exist a reason...
> https://www.apple.com/us/shop/buy-mac/mac-pro/tower#


Aha, the plot thickens. Thanks for pointing that out. The other issue could be that I'm using OWC RAM which is a lot cheaper than Apple. My jaw still drops every time I see the prices for those configurations. But if I wind up getting a new configuration I will definitely go with 6 slots!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 23, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Aha, the plot thickens. Thanks for pointing that out. The other issue could be that I'm using OWC RAM which is a lot cheaper than Apple. My jaw still drops every time I see the prices for those configurations. But if I wind up getting a new configuration I will definitely go with 6 slots!



Get Nemix RAM. OWC is way overpriced with a reputation they don’t deserve anymore.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have a 2019 iMac. I bought 4x32GB of OWC RAM and got kernel panics. OWC replaced all sticks. The second set also caused kernel panics. They replaced those sticks as well. The third set also caused kernel panics. I returned them and bought 4x32GB Crucial RAM. No more issues.

As a side note, while dealing wth all these OWC problems, I realized the kernel panics only happened if all four slots were filled. If I at random removed one stick, I didn't get kernel panics.


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 23, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I have a 2019 iMac. I bought 4x32GB of OWC RAM and got kernel panics. OWC replaced all sticks. The second set also caused kernel panics. They replaced those sticks as well. The third set also caused kernel panics. I returned them and bought 4x32GB Crucial RAM. No more issues.
> 
> As a side note, while dealing wth all these OWC problems, I realized the kernel panics only happened if all four slots were filled. If I at random removed one stick, I didn't get kernel panics.


I'm feeling pretty lucky that I haven't had any kernel panics with my OWC RAM. Yikes. But makes me feel more confident that it's probably a bad RAM problem. 

Thank you Wonderhorn as well for the tip on Nemix RAM. 
Nemix 192GB 6X32GB = $833.00
Apple 192GB 6X32GB = $3000.00


----------



## IFM (Dec 24, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> I'm feeling pretty lucky that I haven't had any kernel panics with my OWC RAM. Yikes. But makes me feel more confident that it's probably a bad RAM problem.
> 
> Thank you Wonderhorn as well for the tip on Nemix RAM.
> Nemix 192GB 6X32GB = $833.00
> Apple 192GB 6X32GB = $3000.00


I too have had issues with OWC ram and as much as that hurts the wallet you may just want to replace all of it with a different brand.


----------

